# Ice Rod Blanks



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I like to make my own (custom"?) ice rods. Anyone know where you might find small/short, whippy rod blanks locally. I usually use broken UL rod ends but currently out of them. Don't want to order as I prefer to "feel" them and couldn't probably get the action I am looking for. Any help appreciated.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cheapest ice rod

if you have 2 piese rod,take the top piese and mount reel on that,and you have ice rod.
after ice season,put that back on the rod,and you are redy for open water.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Might just have to order/buy one(two). Don't think I'm going to find what I am looking for locally! All the ones I see in stores or bait shops come with reels. I have two reels I want to use already.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

If your looking for some older rods that you might be able to convert into ice fishing rods, I have about 18 sitting in the shop that are just gathering dust. Most of these are spinning rods that I tied up using the old Herter rod blanks. Nothing really wrong with them. They are the fiberglass blanks however. You can take what you mite think you can use. 
I live just 9 miles south of Millersburg.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

You can order ice fishing blanks from Netcraft.com, they had several different blanks last time i looked.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Weekender#1 said:


> You can order ice fishing blanks from Netcraft.com, they had several different blanks last time i looked.



I just googled ice rod blanks and found the Netcraft site. Those sound like what I have in mind. They have eyelets also-I plan to drill and use some wine corks for the handles.Thanks for the help!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Good idea on the wine corks. Make sure you drink cheap wine though or they won't be cost effective ! Lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I looked thru my ice fishing bucket and found two, old, short glass panfish rods. Will prob. rework those a bit and see how they work. One thing I'm doing is adding "Spring" bite indicators to the tips.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Charlie,,were you by any chance freeing up some corks when you posted this full circle inquiry??  OR,,,,was it a Senior moment....... I do that kinda crap all the time!! I usually get mine at our local boat ramp trash cans..I've gotten some pretty good rods to build "Icers" from,,I have My fav. rod for Eyes that I got that way..A Loomis med.lt. Lots a whip,,with a real fast hit!! Happy Holidays C.J.!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

sonar said:


> Hey Charlie,,were you by any chance freeing up some corks when you posted this full circle inquiry??  OR,,,,was it a Senior moment....... I do that kinda crap all the time!! I usually get mine at our local boat ramp trash cans..I've gotten some pretty good rods to build "Icers" from,,I have My fav. rod for Eyes that I got that way..A Loomis med.lt. Lots a whip,,with a real fast hit!! Happy Holidays C.J.!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----



Not really, V. Just being kinda frugal, and "re-cycling"(kind of like you with "re-gifting"!) Which boat ramps do you use that still has trash cans? All the ones I remember got pulled due to being stuffed with deer carcasses, FULL garbage bags, old chairs, bed frames, jugs of old motor oil/filters, mattresses, etc!! ala CL Rd, Saxe, Lansinger, et al. Were never used for the purpose they were intended for!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

You're right Charlie!%,,The days of using Tax $$ provided conveniences for what they're intended,, are way gone !!! I guess I've had mine for a few or more years since building them?? But nonetheless,,that's how I acquired mine,,,some time ago  & that's too bad!! I found more than a few grips & rod portions for gaffs & ice rods,, for myself & others... P.S. I've NEVER have re-gifted,,NEVER!! as far as anyone knows.............----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow-took a trip up to Marks B&T between Ravenna and Streetsboro on rt 14 yesterday. He stocks the most complete line of ice fishing stuff in the area-lures, shanties, rod/reel combos, and best of all(for me), just rods(w/o reels)!! I found two 24" very light action HT rods exactly what I was looking for and can't wait to put my reels on them and try for Wft pannies! Very nice prices on everything I might add! Do yourself a favor and take a couple hour visit to one of our member's(bassmastermarkmjb) shop. Also, complete steelhead and Erie trolling items you won't find in most stores!


----------

